# Conscious Sedation in office setting



## g.fairchild (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all...we are considering the option of doing procedures requiring CS in the office versus an ASC...is anyone aware of any certification requirements for this? Thanks.


----------



## mshafr (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends on what state you are from.  Pennsylvania does not require certification for cs but they do require certification for fluroscopy.


----------



## g.fairchild (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks....we are in Ohio...we already have a C-Arm we are certified to utilize...what I did find is that if we are doing invasive surgical procedures requiring CS, then we do have to be accredited....per Ohio Administrative Code Section 4731-25-01 thru 07...please let me know if I am misunderstanding this (for anyone who has experience in Ohio)...thanks so much.


----------

